# Costumbrismo: Al Alcalde indepe de un pueblo de Gerona le okupan el zulo y aparece con un hacha.



## Lego. (24 Abr 2022)

vale pero tranki tío


----------



## YoSoyTuPaco (24 Abr 2022)

y hablando en español


----------



## Gonzalor (24 Abr 2022)

Debería haberles cortado la cabeza a hachazos.
En fin, esto es la Cataluña actual.


----------



## qbit (24 Abr 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Debería haberles cortado la cabeza a hachazos.
> En fin, esto es la Cataluña actual.



El alcalde es independentista (y por lo tanto, progrerojo), así que ha de disfrutar la situación. O sea, joderse.


----------



## eltonelero (24 Abr 2022)

Pues hombre, al cesar lo que es del cesar. 
Bien hecho. 
Eso si que luego vote en consecuencia..


----------



## Godofredo1099 (24 Abr 2022)

Las okupaciones ilegales se incrementaron un 18% en el último año, pero según la izquierda son una fábula de la Ultraderecha reaccionaria aporofóbica para criminalizar a los pobrecitos y defender a los especuladores. 
Lo cierto es que el PP mientras estuvo en Moncloa no tomó ninguna medida efectiva y desde la oposición pide ahora una ley de desalojo express para echar a esos somormujos en menos de 12h. 
El gobierno por supuesto se lava las manos y los ciudadanos de a pie, sufren las consecuencias. O llamas a Daniel Esteve o te apañas como puedes, con hachas, barras de hierro o escopetas de caza, pero tú propiedad la tienes que defender con tus manos.


----------



## Gonzalor (24 Abr 2022)

Si es indepe, entonces que llame a los Mossos, que son SU policía.


----------



## Stormtrooper (24 Abr 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> vale pero tranki tío



No debería ser necesario hacer algo así si la justicia funcionase, curioso que quien lo haga es quien propugna estas acciones de ocupación y vela por los intereses de quienes las realizan.


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Abr 2022)

Godofredo1099 dijo:


> Las okupaciones ilegales se incrementaron un 18% en el último año, pero según la izquierda son una fábula de la Ultraderecha reaccionaria aporofóbica para criminalizar a los pobrecitos y defender a los especuladores.



Hay más viviendas ocupadas en la región Catalana, que en toda Europa.


----------



## Siffredi (24 Abr 2022)

Ese ha visto muchos capítulos de Vikingos…


----------



## 11kjuan (24 Abr 2022)

Y la chorteen okupa cagando o que ?

Como viven algunos, decididamente aposté por el caballo perdedor.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (24 Abr 2022)

YoSoyTuPaco dijo:


> y hablando en español



La lengua materna del 55% de los catalanes, mal que les pese.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (24 Abr 2022)

“Espérate, que es semana santa, no hemos encontrado nada”

pocos hachazos para tanto “tronco”


----------



## AMP (24 Abr 2022)

Siffredi dijo:


> Ese ha visto muchos capítulos de Vikingos…



Todo el mundo sabe que los vikingos eran catalanes. De Vic, de ahí el nombre, pero una conspiración castellano-mesetaria lo oculta.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (24 Abr 2022)

han detenido ya a ese alcalde fascista?


----------



## belenus (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## rejon (24 Abr 2022)

SEGURO que Rufian condena los hechos de este alcalde de JuntsXCat, socios de Gobierno suyos en el Parlament, igual que su fuera alguien de VOX... ¿A que sí?


----------



## klon (24 Abr 2022)

es indepe..... no pasa nada.


----------



## ANDREY CHIKATILO (24 Abr 2022)

Será de JxCat, pero en el fondo es de VOX.


----------



## Sr Julian (24 Abr 2022)

Som gent de pau, la dinamarca del sud.
La cataluña profunda, el alcalde lazi este está a un paso de puerto hurraco.
Los payeses catalanes llevan el gen de la violencia en su adn como las bestias humanas que son. Por eso sólo entienden una cosa, los palos.


----------



## Meerkat (24 Abr 2022)

Los okupas han votado y han decidido que ese terreno se ha hecho independiente y el alcalde es un opresor españolista.


----------



## gabrielo (24 Abr 2022)

este tipo no tendra ningun problema sin embargo alejandro López de 86 que a estado en el hospital 1 mes ingresado y nada mas salir se da cuenta que hay un tío en su casa y le a llegado una factura de 700 euros y corta la luz al final tendra unos problemas de la hostia a lo mejor tiene que darle al ocupa 15000 euros por daños morales y esperar 2 años a que salga la sentencia para volver a su casa


----------



## jeiper (24 Abr 2022)

Es de JxC, el bocs indepe.


----------



## InmortanJoe (24 Abr 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Y la chorteen okupa cagando o que ?
> 
> Como viven algunos, decididamente aposté por el caballo perdedor.



Joder, venia a decir esto y me voy. ¿Qué cojones hace aireando el papo?


----------



## frankie83 (24 Abr 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> Hay más viviendas ocupadas en la región Catalana, que en toda Europa.



Permítanme dudarlo


----------



## El cogorzas (24 Abr 2022)

Tengo sentimientos encontrados. Por una parte chapó por el indepe porque hace exactamente lo que yo mismo haría, pillar un arma y sacar tu mismo la basura de tu propiedad. Pero por otra parte su morralla de ideología es responsable directa de la situación que está viviendo.


----------



## DonManuel (24 Abr 2022)

Ya lo pongo yo


----------



## DonManuel (24 Abr 2022)

No seré yo quien defienda a la chusma que se apropia de propiedad ajena, pero el hijodeputa de este alcalde (indepe) no haría nada por ayudar a otro vecino a quien le pasara lo mismo. Así que le den por el culo.


----------



## IMPULSES (24 Abr 2022)

que poco le gustan sus propias leyes cuando son ellos los que las sufren


----------



## acitisuJ (24 Abr 2022)

Si esto lo llega ha hacer uno de Vox este alcalde independentista pondría el grito en el cielo contra el político de Vox y apoyaría al okupa. Pero me parece muy bien que ese político independentista haya defendido su propiedad con cualquier medio a su alcance.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (24 Abr 2022)

Un disfruten lo votado, de libro, el karma va a hacer maravillas en Catalonia.


----------



## Ostracismo Produtorio (24 Abr 2022)

Hace poco hubo un programa en RTVE blanqueado la ocupación. Que vergüenza.


----------



## Can Pistraus (24 Abr 2022)

Si les das click a los videos incrustados de twitter, se llevan dinerito por monetización?


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (24 Abr 2022)

YoSoyTuPaco dijo:


> y hablando en español



Cuando les interesa... pa' que quede bien clarito.

Ella tiene apoyado el culo contra el césped.

Ahora, también en YouTube:


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (24 Abr 2022)

hacha facha...


----------



## Luftwuaje (24 Abr 2022)

Uno. Que se joda.
Dos. Que los mate.
Tres. Qué hace la hippie con el culo en la hierba?


----------



## Otrasvidas (24 Abr 2022)

¿Para esto sí hablan el lenguaje castellano de las bestias?


----------



## bullish consensus (24 Abr 2022)

Mucha hacha y poco hachazo


----------



## Pio Pio (24 Abr 2022)

La piojosa tiene buen culo, parecéis maricones


----------



## juantxxxo (24 Abr 2022)

AMP dijo:


> *Todo el mundo sabe que los vikingos eran catalanes. De Vic, de ahí el nombre, pero una conspiración castellano-mesetaria lo oculta.*



+10


----------



## elena francis (24 Abr 2022)

Son todos unos guarros. Que se las apañen entre ellos.


----------



## Elbrujo (24 Abr 2022)

Que hacia la tia esa con el culo al aire sentada?

Sobre el 0.27


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (24 Abr 2022)

Al menos estos okupas parecen pacifistas, igual es porque el otro iba hacha en mano. 

A mi me hace gracia cuando cada 2 por 3 sale en las noticias :"unos ocupas violentos tienen amedrentado a todo el pueblo". ¿ Y qué cojones hacen que no va medio pueblo a la casa okupada a molerles a palos y correrles a hostias del pueblo? Seguro que ni se les ocurre volver por el pueblo. Que tenga que ser un alcalde indepe el que les marque el camino, manda cojones.


----------



## Capitán Walker (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## TedKord (24 Abr 2022)

El alcalde es de JxS, así que se merece lo que le pase. Su mierda de política y sus socios asquerosos ERc y CUP apoyan la okupación y Junts no ha movido un dedo para frenar esa lacra. QUE SE JODA, ME NUTRE.


----------



## Capitán Walker (24 Abr 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Que hacia la tia esa con el culo al aire sentada?
> 
> Sobre el 0.27



La habrán pillado en plena orgía.


----------



## Elbrujo (24 Abr 2022)

Capitán Walker dijo:


> La habrán pillado en plena orgía.



Se ve muy bien.

No se como ninguno ha caido en eso


----------



## jabalino (24 Abr 2022)

En cualquier pueblo de la América rural los ocupantes y estarían criando malvas.


----------



## Conde Duckula (25 Abr 2022)

El tío está en calzoncillos y la tía con el culo al aire. Y el que graba el que graba es otro. ¿Estaban rodando una porno o que?


----------



## Triyuga (25 Abr 2022)

Està dialogant nen


----------



## Triyuga (25 Abr 2022)

El Karma es la puta que lo pario...


----------



## Ritalapollera (25 Abr 2022)

Así que el fascista HDLGP está en contra de la ocupación ilegal?? Entonces por qué crea leyes y lo defiende?

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## aventurero artritico (25 Abr 2022)

DonManuel dijo:


> No seré yo quien defienda a la chusma que se apropia de propiedad ajena, pero el hijodeputa de este alcalde (indepe) no haría nada por ayudar a otro vecino a quien le pasara lo mismo. Así que le den por el culo.



Creo que no es su casa, dice a mi me pagan para que os eche,...nose que quiere decir


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (25 Abr 2022)

Que cosa más rara, si eso es cosa de fachas y de voxeros intolerantes y populistas.

Seguro que es un topo que se les ha colado a los separratas.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (25 Abr 2022)

En un país serio como por ejemplo eeuu puedes entrar con tu ar15 y pelarte a cualquier mierda que allane tu propiedad .


----------



## Calahan (25 Abr 2022)

No tenéis ni idea de las ideas políticas de los independentistas. Todavía salís con que ser indepe es equivalente a ser de izquierdas cuando no tiene nada que ver con el eje izquierdas/derechas.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (25 Abr 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> No tenéis ni idea de las ideas políticas de los independentistas. Todavía salís con que ser indepe es equivalente a ser de izquierdas cuando no tiene nada que ver con el eje izquierdas/derechas.



Sí


Los Mossos desalojan la Casa Buenos Aires un día después de que JxCat y ERC apoyaran el proyecto de los okupas


----------



## supercuernos (25 Abr 2022)

Es la primera vez q estoy de acuerdo con un indepe.


----------



## Calahan (25 Abr 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Sí
> 
> 
> Los Mossos desalojan la Casa Buenos Aires un día después de que JxCat y ERC apoyaran el proyecto de los okupas



Una cosa es lo que digan los infiltrados españoles que mandan en los partidos y estructuras indepes y otra la base.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (25 Abr 2022)

PERO DE KE BAS TÍO, SÓLO TE HEMOS ROVADO LA KASA PARA FOYARNOS ENTRE NOSOTROS UN RATO

JODER, QUE TE DOI CON EL PALO, TÍO

GRAVA-GRAVA, KE SE VEA CÓMO ESTE PROPIETARIO NOS OPRIME


cojo el palo y se lo meto por el coño a la puta y luego untado en flujo harto a palos a los dos maricones esos.

qué desfachatez.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (25 Abr 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Una cosa es lo que digan los infiltrados españoles que mandan en los partidos y estructuras indepes y otra la base.



Coño ahora hasta a los capos a los que les besáis el culo son infiltrados españolistas. 

   

¿En serio no os dais cuenta de lo ridículos que resultáis? ¿Ni un poquito de pudor o vergüenza os queda ya?


----------



## F.Alonso21 (25 Abr 2022)

Somos un pais de mierda, estas imagenes lo resumen.



Gonzalor dijo:


> Debería haberles cortado la cabeza a hachazos.
> En fin, esto es la Cataluña actual.



Si pasaran mas cosas de esas la tonteria se acababa rapido...



qbit dijo:


> El alcalde es independentista (y por lo tanto, progrerojo), así que ha de disfrutar la situación. O sea, joderse.



+1, No obstante no sabemos como luego gobernaba en cuestion, pero mejor a el que a un ciudadano claro.

En pueblitos no son tanto del sistema.



Godofredo1099 dijo:


> as estuvo en Moncloa no tomó ninguna medida efectiva y desde la oposición pide ahora una ley de desalojo express para echar a esos somormujos en menos de 12h.
> El gobierno por supuesto se lava las manos y los ciudadanos de a pie, sufren las consecuencias. O llamas a Daniel Esteve o te apañas como puedes, con hachas, barras de hierro o escopetas de caz



Es una vergüenza como estan las leyes en España para la escoria viva a todo tren y la gente decente en la mierda absoluta.



ciberecovero dijo:


> Hay más viviendas ocupadas en la región Catalana, que en toda Europa.



La champions leageue en la mierda, ni me extraña.



Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> Al menos estos okupas parecen pacifistas, igual es porque el otro iba hacha en mano.
> 
> A mi me hace gracia cuando cada 2 por 3 sale en las noticias :"unos ocupas violentos tienen amedrentado a todo el pueblo". *¿ Y qué cojones hacen que no va medio pueblo a la casa okupada a molerles a palos y correrles a hostias del pueblo? Seguro que ni se les ocurre volver por el pueblo. Que tenga que ser un alcalde indepe el que les marque el camino, manda cojones.*



Antes de ZP, se hacian esas cosas incluso con ZP, en las castillas han expulsado cierta "gente", en algun caso hasta talandolesla zona de campada que estaba petada de arboles jajaja.

Mejor pueblos reducidos de poblacion expulsando maleantes a la mierda que se sufre en otros lugares de España y el asco de las ciudades donde viven mejor que nosotros con las pagas.


----------



## boyra (25 Abr 2022)

Espero sea detenido cuanto antes por intento de homicidio, quien se ha creído para tomarse la justicia por su lado? 

Las leyes están para cumplirse, y más cuando las escribe uno mismo


----------



## ashe (25 Abr 2022)

Y que yo sepa las leyes de este tema los puede gestionar la propia cagaluña... así que la pregunta de la que sé la respuesta pero la dejo ahi es...

¿por qué no cambian la ley para poderlos echar en 24h y en caso de extranjero deportación? tararí que te ví...


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (25 Abr 2022)

F.Alonso21 dijo:


> Antes de ZP, se hacian esas cosas incluso con ZP, en las castillas han expulsado cierta "gente", en algun caso hasta *talandolesla zona de campada que estaba petada de arboles* jajaja.



Pobres árboles. Bastan 30-40 del pueblo cachaba en mano, se rodea a los acampados y sin abandonar la zona se les dice: Teneis 10 minutos de reloj pa recoger bártulos e ir a tomar por culo de aquí. A los 10 minutos exactos, el que quede por aquí molienda a palos y le *talamos *las pelotas. Eso si que sería un verdadero desahucio exprés y respetuoso con la naturaleza, que no tiene ninguna culpa, pobrecica ella.


----------



## AEM (25 Abr 2022)

Curioso no, todo rojo deja de serlo cuando le tocan a él la cartera. Robar al prójimo está bien. Al prójimo eh!




Stormtrooper dijo:


> No debería ser necesario hacer algo así si la justicia funcionase, curioso que quien lo haga es quien propugna estas acciones de ocupación y vela por los intereses de quienes las realizan.


----------



## Saludable-13 (25 Abr 2022)

2030: NADIE VIVIENDO EN LA CALLE


MILES DE PERSONAS SIN HOGAR NECESITAN UNA SOLUCIÓN URGENTE https://hogarsi.org/2030 nadie viviendo en la calle/




hogarsi.org













El sinhogarismo en la Agenda 2030, ¿desarrollo sostenible o transformación social? | Blog de Cáritas Barcelona


La Agenda 2030 para el desarrollo Sostenible se aprobó en 2015 en medio de una preocupante crisis de sinhogarismo en las ciudades de Europa y Norteamérica. En sus informes anuales, La Federación Europea de Organizaciones Nacionales que Trabajan para las Personas Sin Hogar (FEANTSA por sus siglas...




blog.caritas.barcelona


----------



## ULTRAPACO (25 Abr 2022)

y la tia con el culo al aire en el suelo ?


----------



## macchiato (25 Abr 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> y la tia con el culo al aire en el suelo ?



Ya te digo. Que puto asco


----------



## Kabraloka (25 Abr 2022)

jaja, pues lo tiene fácil, que llame a la policía de la cheneralitásss, que era mejor policía que la nacional ¿no?
ahhh noo, que todavía es peorrr


----------



## rondo (25 Abr 2022)

YoSoyTuPaco dijo:


> y hablando en español



Eso es fascista e ilegal


----------



## locodelacolina (25 Abr 2022)

Si no es de VOX (como único partido en contra de la ocupación) que se joda y que baile.


----------



## locodelacolina (25 Abr 2022)

Yo tengo claro que sí me ocupan la casa la quemo.


----------



## eltonelero (25 Abr 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> No tenéis ni idea de las ideas políticas de los independentistas. Todavía salís con que ser indepe es equivalente a ser de izquierdas cuando no tiene nada que ver con el eje izquierdas/derechas.



sorprendenos
Excepto un partido de esjtremah deresha catalán que se que hay y el antiguo CIU burgo-castuzil el resto del espectro independe es mas de izquierdas que Lenin...


----------



## Stormtrooper (25 Abr 2022)

AEM dijo:


> Curioso no, todo rojo deja de serlo cuando le tocan a él la cartera. Robar al prójimo está bien. Al prójimo eh!



Iba con ritintin


----------



## cujo (25 Abr 2022)

este si que ha disfrutado lo votado


----------



## BogadeAriete (25 Abr 2022)

Inaceptapla que parle la lengua de las bestias para Desokupar. Expediente de expulsión del partido ya.


----------



## rsaca (25 Abr 2022)

locodelacolina dijo:


> Yo tengo claro que sí me ocupan la casa la quemo.



Saldrías perdiendo. Mejor soltar un panal o unas ratas dentro.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (25 Abr 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Inaceptapla que parle la lengua de las bestias para Desokupar. Expediente de expulsión del partido ya.



jajajjajajajjajaf


CAGALUÑA ES UNA PUTA BROMA NANU

edit veo gente en el vidrio sin pantalones, que traman?


----------



## Luck (25 Abr 2022)

Godofredo1099 dijo:


> La lengua materna del 55% de los catalanes, mal que les pese.



los castellanos afincados aqui no tienen nada d catalanes. el 100% de los catalanes habla catalan.

de nada


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (25 Abr 2022)

YoSoyTuPaco dijo:


> y hablando en español



Claro, así da más miedo —pensó.

Bastante benevolente ha sido. Yo hubiera ido directamente con la motosierra


----------



## Educo Gratis (25 Abr 2022)

Me alegra que la mierda que crean los políticos termine salpicandoles a ellos mismos, es lo más justo.

Además espero que le denuncien, tienen el video que es la prueba irrefutable para condenar a este señor por varios delitos, entre ellos el de extorsión, que esta clarísimo.

Veamos la definición:

"_La *extorsión* es un *delito* que consiste en obligar a una persona mediante violencia o intimidación a realizar u omitir un acto jurídico con ánimo de lucro y en perjuicio de su patrimonio o el de un tercero_"

Dado que los ocupas siguen en la casa y la policía no los ha sacado, significa que los ocupas estan de forma LEGAL en esa propiedad (la legalidad que hijos de puta como este han creado), y por lo tanto, obligarlos a salir bajo la amenaza de un hacha cumple la definición exacta del delito de extorsión, les estan obligando a realizar un acto en su perjuicio y en contra de la ley, con el ánimo de lucrarse (volver a conseguir la propiedad).

Ahora veamos la pena que este delito conlleva:

_"El *delito de extorsión* se castiga *con* la *pena* de prisión de uno a cinco años. Además, también pueden imponerse las *penas* correspondientes *por* los actos de violencia física realizados"_

Osea que como mínimo este alcalde debe de ser condenado a entre 1 y 5 años de prisión.

A mi no me basta con que se coma la mierda que ha creado, quiero que además PAGUE por ello como le esta pasando a la pobre gente de bien a la que machacan desde todos los frentes cada puto día.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (25 Abr 2022)

Solamente por ser un lazi de mierda se puede ir a tomar por culo.


----------



## cuartosinascensor (25 Abr 2022)

Si el sistema no te defiende pues habrá que defenderse por uno mismo. A esto hemos llegado.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (25 Abr 2022)

ANDREY CHIKATILO dijo:


> Será de JxCat, pero en el fondo es de VOX.



Eso me recuerda a cuando le dije a una "puede que seas mujer, pero tienes un corazón de hombre".

Se lo dije a modo de cumplido pero ella se lo tomó a mal.


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (25 Abr 2022)

YoSoyTuPaco dijo:


> y hablando en español



Jjajajaja


----------



## Dr.Nick (25 Abr 2022)

Seguro que tiene otras tantas propiedades alquiladas y alguna casa de colonias con menas €€€


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Abr 2022)

Legislan para que te okupen la casa a ti pero cuando les pasa a ellos sacan hasta el hacha, porque siempre dan por hecho que a ellos no les va a pasar.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Abr 2022)

ANDREY CHIKATILO dijo:


> Será de JxCat, pero en el fondo es de VOX.



Al final todo el mundo es de Vox cuando tiene la realidad de frente.


----------



## Eremita (25 Abr 2022)

*RECORDAD: DONDE NO HAY LIBERTAD ES EN RUSIA.*


----------



## sepultada en guano (25 Abr 2022)

YoSoyTuPaco dijo:


> y hablando en español



Serían charnegos, yo que sé.


----------



## olalai (25 Abr 2022)

Que no han encontrado nada dice mientras graba tan tranquilo como si fuese la víctima. La pava contra el suelo sin bragas, como de estercolero medieval todo...


----------



## Abort&cospelo (25 Abr 2022)

Como les jode a los traidores que les toquen lo suyo.


----------



## rejon (25 Abr 2022)

Anda que si el del hacha llega a ser del PP...o de vox.....


----------



## charofilia (26 Abr 2022)

Este alcalde es progrecatalufo hasta que le tocan el bolsillo?

Imposible.


----------



## El cogorzas (27 Abr 2022)

Joder, qué buena intervención la del calvo pepero este soltando verdades como puños al hilo del tema. Y que puta mierda de presidente tiene la yeneralitá, ojalá le okupen la casa por subnormal.


----------



## Klapaucius (27 Abr 2022)

De qué vas dice el subnormal.


----------



## Oteador (27 Abr 2022)

això és indignant tu. estan parlant en castellà


----------



## Alatristeando (27 Abr 2022)

InmortanJoe dijo:


> Joder, venia a decir esto y me voy. ¿Qué cojones hace aireando el papo?



Es conocedora del poder del papo en la sociedad hetropatriarcal en la que vive. Algunas están acostumbradas a defenderse invocando a su Chumi, que nunca les ha fallado


----------

